# Need help with the Poop eating



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

I have a 5 1/2 month old Havanese named Oakley. We got her from the breeder at 4 months old. She had Giardia and still has it - she has been on medication since we got her. Anyways, she eats her poop - whenever she gets a chance. We stand outside with her and try to scoop as she does it, but she likes to go in behind out hedges and poop and eat there. Soo gross. Does anyone have any ideas to stop this. We started her on Excel last night - it is a pill that is supposed to make her poop taste gross (?).http://havaneseforum.com/images/smilies/smilies/puke.gif
uke:

Is this normal? Is it a puppy thing that they out grow?

If it wasn't for the poop eating she would be the most amazing dog.

Moe


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

What kind of dog food is she on?
Miley did this when she was on Iams. Once we swithced her to Blue Buffalo, she hasn't done it.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I would definitely look into the food that you are feeding. First item people usually check is the protein level they are getting from their current food. Most poor quality dog foods are pretty low in protein. Try looking for a grain free product as well.

Check http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com for good quality foods. You want something from the 5 and 6 star categories.

Once you make the switch, it is possible that it has now become a bad habit, so just make sure you keep an eye out on her.


----------



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, we currently use NOW food which is grain free. The website rates NOW puppy food as a 4. Only thing is I have a huge bag of it. She won't eat it any more. She just leaves it sitting there. I think maybe I should get some canned food that is a 5 or 6 and mix it with the kibble. I tried that Excel - which is a poop eating deterrent - a pill. However, she hid in the bushes this afternoon and ate her poop.http://havaneseforum.com/images/smilies/smilies/frusty.gif
:frusty:

I tried Oakley on Natural Balance (or something like that) and she loved it last night and would look at it this morning.

I heard some people feeding raw - but I am not sure what that is.

I don't want to change her food too much or she will get a sore tummy.

Take care

Moe


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Moe, first Oakley is adorable. and you are not alone. There are a lot of threads on here about poo eating (coprophagia.) I would do a search through the threads there is a lot of info and support. There are many reasons, from trying to hide the evidence, to being festidiously clean, to vitamin deficiencies ...to in what I think was the case for us...hunger. 

I remember the first time I realized Cash was poo eater...he was chewing something under the table and it looked like he was truly savoring it...(whatcha got there buddy? ewwwwww.) we tried everything... forbid, pumpkin, pinapple juice in his food...tabasco on the tootsie rolls... the best result was leashing him when we thought it was time to go so we could snatch it up. We knew we were in for a long haul when my DH witnessed Cash twist into a pretzel to get the tootsie roll on the way out. We feel he was really just hungry. 

Through trial and error and his tendency to being overweight...we tried him on a no kibble diet. We use the Natures Variety raw medallions, I am not recommending this...but I cook them...cause I can't do raw. Low and behold he lost interest in his poop 99.5% of the time. Interestingly enough, I just tried to get him back on some kibble (taste of the wild...high protein) Because he seemed to be a bit constipated from the medallions... sure enough after 3 weeks on the kibble he started eating his poo again. I don't know if it is the carbs (potato in the grain free kibbles) that makes him hungrier...but he seems to do best with limited carbs. If Oakley has been on a grain free diet...perhaps it is worth trying one of the good standard diets. Innova or Fromm's, or Merrick. All dogs are different, where as Cash does best on limited carbs, Jasper comes alive on a grain based diet. 

good luck. I never in my life thought I could love a poo eater the way I do.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Moe,

Where abouts in Ontario are you from? I feed raw.. let me know if you need any help!

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Moe! There's a product called SEP (Stop Eating Poo) that worked for us, we got it at the petstore. You sprinkle it on their food and they don't even know it's there. You can also try taking Oakley out on a leash at potty time so you can control where she goes and immediately clean it up. Someone also told me to stand over the poo and say "MINE" loudly or "LEAVE IT" and then clean it up. You want her to know it isn't hers.

Oakley is a cutie!


----------



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Ryan

I live in Burlington. Where do you get raw and call me stupid but what exactly is it? Do you mean just raw meat? Can I buy it in the pet store? 

Moe


----------



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Missy

Thank you so much for all your help. It is nice to know that I am not alone. 

I tried the hot sauce on the poop tonight, and Oakley sniffed and sniffed and sniffed some more, but she didn't try to eat it. My plan was to leave it out in the back yard as a reminder, however, there is alot of snow coming down right now, so it is covered up.

I am pretty sure Oakley is hungry, she is sniffing around and barking at the kitchen counter.

I have never heard of Innova, Fromm or Merrick.

Is that a picture of Cash with the red coat on? Too cute.

Moe


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I don't think he is hungry*

A lot of my friend's puppies did this...and Riki did, but Daisy never did. Riki was eating a puppy food and as soon as I switched it to a different food, he stopped...that and a lot of leave it as was suggested before.

Riki started training when he was 16 weeks. Leave it was one of the first things he learned...meaning the poop!

Sometimes early problems lead to really good solutions that help you improve their lives...like training and better food.

And good friends you make on the Forum!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Moe, it is good to know you are not alone. I just looked at the now puppy formula, and although it is grain free it is not extremely high protein and does have a lot of fiber source in it (peas and potatoes) So not sure, these very good dog foods with grain would make that much of a difference. Fromms is what a lot of folks on the forum use. Innova is from a great company(nutura which also makes a grain free EVO.)

Could Oakley just need more food?

http://www.innovapet.com/product_line.asp?id=502
http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs-d.php
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/detail.php?c=14&s=20280

The Raw food is at pet stores, they come in either burger shapes, or 1 oz medallions. Brands Vary from the US to Canada. But I believe what most people use in both are The Natures Variety Medallions.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/raw


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff never ate his own poop, but he will eat deer, rabbit, and turkey poop if he gets to it before I do. The turkey poop is the absolute worst.

I was feeding Gryff Evangers, but switched to Fromms for a change of pace. Does anybody else do that? I feel that they must get bored from eating the same stuff. I've never tried raw. It kind of grosses me out.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Marley eats poop too. The hot sauce only works on the poop it's currently on, so it's better just to pick it up than frost it. The pineapple sorta stopped him for awhile but everyone in the house has to have it all the time. Forbid worked about as well as pineapple but they all have to have it, all the time again and it gets sorta expensive. "Leave it" only works if you see the act about to take place and say it while giving him the eye. Changing foods hasn't worked and I've tried the grain free as well as other brands of foods (I use Fromms usually). I tried the NV medallions last week and Marley threw it up. Fun guy, he can eat poop and hold it down but can't eat a raw medallion. The vet says he's a good weight so I don't think he's underfed. I think he just likes the taste of poo! The one thing that has worked for me is...always have him on a leash when we go out into the yard. Pick up all poos immediately. Keep track of who has pooed and when and only allow full out free time outside when I know for sure it's safe! It's not a fun little habit.  It gets a bit easier to deal with when they get older since they poop less often and are less likely to potty in the house behind a chair and eat it.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm a raw feeder as well. You can find Nature's Variety at any of the better dog food stores such as Global Ryan's Pet Food Store. Basically you are feeding raw meat and vegetables.

YOu should check out the NV website http://www.naturesvariety.com/raw


----------



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

Just when I though the hot sauce was working, Oakley went out and ate the poop with the sauce on it. It seems she likes the sauce. I guess my next trick is to change food. We always go out in the backyard with her, but she wants to be outside all the time. I spend a good portion of my night standing in the backyard watching to see if she will poop or not. Because, she doesn't go the normal 5 to 15 minutes after eating - it could be 5 minutes or it could be another couple of hours.

I just don't see the attraction to poop.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

NEVER IN A BILLION YEARS... did I ever think that I would be posting and asking questions on this thread. Thankfully my guys have NEVER eaten their own, or each others poop. Yes, Deer and Rabbit - but never dog!! 
Well... Logan has decided that he is very interested his sister's poop, and we have caught him eating it a few times now. Here is my problem. It seems that he is only interested in Lily's poop, and she cannot have a food change, or anything added to her food due to her medical issues. 
So - my three go out in the yard on their own, and I am unable to follow them all out there due to my injury, so I cant sprinkle something on her poo when she goes. Any ideas?? the "Leave it" seems to work before he gets there, but once he has the taste, he ignores you!! 
Help!!!
What are the foods you add to their diets? If it is a calcium based food, I might be able to give it to Lily but I would have to check with the vet on the other ones.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, if it is due to a food deficiency it is Logan's, and therefore a change in his food would be the solution not to hers. Are you feeding them all her special diet? perhaps he needs more protein. This is what worked for Cash.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, Logan is on the same diet that the girls are on, and have tried changing it, but he has not liked anything. Is it possible just to add protein like boiled chicken or meats to his bowl alone? How soon did you see a change in the behavior? 
I did try feeding more, and for a day or so, that seemed to work, but yesterdayI gave him his dinner, and he went out and literally followed Lily, until she pooped and then went after it - yukuke:
I am happy to give him something additional in his bowl if that might work, what would be best?


----------



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

I tried pouring the hot sauce, the bitter apple and neither one worked. My vet gave me For Bid (I could be spelling it wrong - don't have it in front of me) You sprinkle it on their food and it is supposed to make the poop taste bad. As if it wouldn't taste bad in the first place. I tried it for 6 days, and Oakley left her poop alone, but I scooped it up right away. This morning I forgot to put it on her food and she ran down the side of the house and pooped and promptly turned around and ate it, before I could scoop. 

I think she just likes the taste. Sooo gross. 

It is such a pain, because she loves to hang around the backyard, and I can't be out there all the time. I tried changing her food, put she wont eat the canned food and she is very fussy about anything.

Let me know if you come up with a solution.

Take care

Moe


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry Oakley and Logan have this disgusting problem, too. Tori had been a major poo eater when she was a puppy. We tried everything I saw mentioned here and what worked the best for her was the pineapple. I'd put about a tsp. on her food and she wasn't always so interested in eating it (although she'd still do it on occasion :frusty

Well, after she turned about a year old she just stopped doing it, with or without the pineapple. :whoo: She's now almost 18 mos. old and has started it again  Not only is she eating her own, but my little granddaughter is in the potty training stage and uses a little potty chair here at my house. On Sunday, she pooped in it and for some reason it didn't get emptied right away. Guess who found it and decided to have a "snack" on the rug? uke: I'm wondering if the "upset" she had w/Spunky being here, then having had her rabies shot this past week (it made her pretty sick the day after she got it) may have anything to do with her starting it again. Any thoughts?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Yes, Logan is on the same diet that the girls are on, and have tried changing it, but he has not liked anything. Is it possible just to add protein like boiled chicken or meats to his bowl alone? How soon did you see a change in the behavior?
> I did try feeding more, and for a day or so, that seemed to work, but yesterdayI gave him his dinner, and he went out and literally followed Lily, until she pooped and then went after it - yukuke:
> I am happy to give him something additional in his bowl if that might work, what would be best?


Michele, I am by no means an expert... you could try just adding chicken. (but don't feed as much kibble) But if it is a nutrient deficiency it could be a balance of nutrients though... My guess is that the prescription diet is lower in protein and has a lot of carbs (most do) I know that Cash (like his human momma...) cannot ease his hunger if he eats too many carbs. He will just keep eating and eating and whining at the snack tin. Our solution was feeding him nothing but natures variety raw medallions(which I cook) and 95%-100% jerky treats. It stopped within a week or two of this change. Interestingly enough, I tried to get them both back on the same diet with a no grain kibble (taste of the wild) Jasper had been on Royal Canin Kibble...and they both loved it...but after 3 weeks Jasper got moody again and stopped eating and after 4 weeks Cash started eating his poo again...for the first time in well over a year. So that was kind of proof to me that it was not in my head. So Cash is back to NV medallions and greenbeans and Jas is back to the crappy RC kibble and one NV medallion. good luck... I have also heard that it could just be a winter thing...they like the little frozen nuggets...ewwwwww LOL.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I guess I will have to try and give him less kibble, more protein, and see what happens. I have some turkey here, so I will give him that this afternoon and maybe try to get some beef, chicken etc for him. This is just NOT a habit I can handle!!! He is my kisser and I wont let him near me till I have brushed his teeth and washed his face.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha...I am lucky Cash is not my kisser. I like the petzlife spray just for that purpose... Could you try an EVO or CORE kibble or even just giving him EVO Canned. Although, Laurie, you may want to just talk with your vet too... because if Logan has just started this at over a year...there may be something going on. Cash did it from the day I got him.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Misery loves company and I am right here with nyou. Dugan is a poop eater. I thought he was doing better, but then he came in the other night with poop breath. Then, he puked it back upuke: I have tried the stuff you sprinking on their food, I tried pinnapple, I tried bitter apple on the poop and no success yet. I asked my vet and she said if I find something that works, let her know. She has a poop eater too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

NOW I know what happened to Logan - Dugan taught him that it was good!!!:biggrin1: At least I now know how you guys feel.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thats my Duggie! Always causing trouble:biggrin1:


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Laurie thank god my kisser is Olie and he's not the poop eater. Itsy Bitsy wouldn't eat anything with a taste so horrid as fresh pineapple. Only her own poop. 

Well I've got some new products to try here. 

Danak


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

danak said:


> Laurie thank god my kisser is Olie and he's not the poop eater. *Itsy Bitsy wouldn't eat anything with a taste so horrid as fresh pineapple. Only her own poop. *
> 
> Well I've got some new products to try here.
> 
> Danak


ound: Ain't it the truth! ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I am going to try pieces of chicken and turkey in his food for a while and see if it is a lack of protein. Are there any other proteins that are good for me to give him?


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

It's a horrible feeling when you know your dog has eaten his poop!!! It's like one of our human children has done ituke: It's something we can't tolerate around here. My husband gets in a bad mood when he knows Havee is guilty and looks at him with disgust on his face

He hasn't eaten it in a while, we pick it up immediately. But we won't let him out in the yard alone when we think it's time to poop!


----------



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

For the last week I have been putting For Bid on Oakley's food, and she sniffs her poop, but she hasn't tried to snack on it. We normally pick up the poop right away, and only let her in the backyard on a leash, which she hates. We have a row of hedges along the back fence, and I can't get in there to see if other animals have left presents behind or not. It really is a pain, I would love to just let Oakley run around in the yard, but I can't.

I got the For Bid from the vet. You only put on her food 2x a day for 5 days. I am sure that once I stop putting it on her food she will want to snack again..
Moe


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess I should count my "blessings". Tori never tries to eat it when she goes outside, she prefers to eat only what's on her potty pad in the house. Maybe she doesn't like grass between her teeth??? :suspicious: ound:


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

If it is any consolation, Casey used to be a poop eater, but seems to have stopped (she is now 11 mos. old). 

I tried to supervise her or at least watch when she went outside, and as soon as the last 'nugget' fell, I would enthusiastically call her to me with a treat waiting in hand (surely a treat is more appealing than poop!?). You have to be fast, though.... they can turn around and get a quick lick before you know it. Oh, those little rascals!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If it were his own poop he was eating it would be easier, just keep him on a leash, but he is following his sister around and waiting for her to go and then grab it uke: then he gets :brushteeth: cause just the though makes me sick. 
I just corresponded with my trainer & she suggested a raw egg in his bowl, as she feels it is a deficiency in HIM. So we will try that - but he has been getting the turkey for 2 days now and still went and got it this morning!


----------



## Lively (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucy used to eat her poop all the time but has backed off. We figured out it was due to hunger. She's in the picky eaters club. It drives me bonkers trying to get her to eat consistently. If she's hungry she will eat poop so I do my best to get her to eat. We feed her orijen and nature's variety medallions. I also cook the medallions so her food is warm....yes I'm a sucker.

Has anybody seen health issues with your dog eating poop? Lucy is very sick right now with a bacterial infection, and this is the second one she has had. I can't help but think it has to do with eating poop.

Monday I took her to daycare. She didn't eat breakfast(picky), and so she may have eaten poop at daycare. I know they do a good job picking up but you know how fast and sneaky our pups can be . She been under the weather all week and this morning it was obvious a trip to vet was needed. She was shaky and had that sad I'm sick look. 

I am not sure if its from poop eating or maybe I need to switch to a different daycare. She is only 9 months old so I find it strange for her to get this condition twice in the past 6 months. It breaks my heart to see her sick, I can't stand it.


----------



## joytrink (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi DanielBMe,
Thanks so much for the website on dog food quality. I have made a list of the 5/6 star foods and will be purchasing them for Koda. I also am having problem with poop eating and am hoping that switching food will make the difference.
Joytrink


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I have to assume that Logan's issue is more than hunger. I have never ever had a problem with him eating. He would eat ANYTHING (hence the poop) and anywhere, and anytime!! He finishes his breakfast and dinner in 1 minute flat. 
I would have to imagine that if she is eating poop, and constantly getting infections then it might have something to do with it. Where is the infection? In her blood?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Nicole, interesting, Cash my poo eater was also sick a lot as a pup. But I was told by vets as disgusting as it is, as long as it is their poop and not some other dogs..it's not really a health risk. I often wonder if I am causing some sort of deficiency by nuking the medallions...but Cash got very sick when I didn't. 

Laurie, did your trainer say what sort of deficiency she thought would cause it...very curious to know... I wonder what a raw egg would provide?


----------



## Lively (Jun 9, 2007)

With Lucy's first infection she had bloody diarrhea, lethargy, and she wouldn't eat or drink. This time she would eat and drink but was shaky, running a temp, and walked around hunched over. She was in a sad condition yesterday morning. The doctor told me it was gastroenteritis.

The first time she was sick I have no idea what it was from. The doctor suggested it could have been from eating rabbit poop. This time I think she ate poop at daycare, which could have been from another dog.

Sometimes out of frustration I will hand feed her. I'm not sure why food taste better out of my hand but it does. This way I know she isn't hungry and is less likely to eat poo.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh that poor baby= I hope she feels better. 

Missy - so far everyone seems to think it is maybe a protein deficiency and the egg would give him more protein. I know there has been a lot of talk about giving an egg a day to Havs anyway to ward off the cateracts. Apparently a raised cholesterol level helps ward off cateracts. 

She feeds raw and feels that the raw diet stops all of this kind of behavior. I just dont think I can get in to the raw. 

I am gonna follow the pups outside today now that I am getting around a little better and I am gonna do the hot sauce & see what happens.


----------

